# My arrows hit the target crooked



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

sometimes you can watch a 3D target that someone is drawed on when the arrow hits it will kick so this should be normal


----------



## emtwizard (Nov 1, 2009)

It could be how the arrows normal flight pattern is.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Easy way to tell if you are borderline underspine is take one turn off and see if they go in straighter. My guess would be that your assumption is correct .


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/selection

340 is what is required for 100 grain points. You can back off on poundage or lighten tip weight as an experiment. Correct FOC may be lost if you drop point weight.

The poundage adjustment is cheap and fast if you maintain tiller setting and don't change anything else. Please verify rest timing after poundage adjustment. 

A trick I stumbled into and had verified in one of the rags is to install a long stabilizer and then sight down from the top cam and see if the shaft aligns with the stabilizer. It's what I refer to as the "quick and dirty" center shot adjustment.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

yep a hair under spine right on edge


----------



## mi_fiveo (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll back the poundage down a little and try that. After hunting season I'm planning on selling those .400 arrows and getting them in .340 spine. I have been meaning to check for fletching contact but have not picked up any spray powder yet.


----------

